# Are You Supposed To Do W/c Betwen Prazipro Doses?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm treating my rhom with prazipro at 1 dose per 5 days for a max of 3 doses.I will be doing water changes in between but just checking to make sure i supposed to. Your thoughts?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it says 20% waterchange between doses. I would follow the directions on the bottle or box.what's it say?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'm pretty sure it says 20% waterchange between doses. I would follow the directions on the bottle or box.what's it say?


Doesn't mention anything about water changes.
It only says "A single treatment lasting 5-7 days is normally sufficient. Retreat as necessary,but no more than once every 3-5 days."
So i'll do 1 dose ,5 days later 30% w/c,another dose, 5 day later another 30% w/c ,last dose and 5 days later a 50% w/c.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

You should only have to do one treatment...After the treatment I'd do as big of a waterchange as you can...I usually treat my P's once a year just for the hell of it and before the treatment I usually change out 40% and wait about a week and then I change another 30-40% afterwards...


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Should I add carbon to remove meds or water changes would be enough?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Prazipro is a very mild treatment used on discus ( sensitive fish) for internal parasites, a normal weekly water will be sufficient.
It can also be added to food. 
No treatment is worth worrying that much about unless it states " destroys filter bacteria/harmful to piranha" or you want to remove with carbon quicker than it would be by water changes


----------

